# bonzai coffee co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

*a full service mobile espresso bar,*

*specializing in public events and private functions*

*concetrating on organic and ethical coffees ,*

*dedicated to great experiences we deliver each cup as its ordered ,*

*pressing all our coffees on site.*

***

&#8230;

More...


----------

